# Bettendorf iA CL



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

https://quadcities.craigslist.org/bik/d/schwinn/6376863538.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

*Schwinn - $400 (Bettendorf) *
make / manufacturer: Schwinn 
model name / number: Hornet 
1953 Schwinn Hornet 
I got this out of a guys basement about 3 years ago he had it there for 30 years. I cleaned it up pumped up the tires and rode it(tweed ride).


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome color


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks Mark. Think they call the color Chartreuse?


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyway this bike is OG paint ?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2017)

Working on this right now.it's original paint.should know today some time.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sold!!


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 19, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Working on this right now.it's original paint.should know today some time.



did you get it?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Sold!!



See there; thats why we drag pics to Archive here for future views......


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> See there; thats why we drag pics to Archive here for future views......


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> did you get it?



The person ahead of me actually just showed up.I had a shop ready to pack it for me.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

Congrats on a quick scoop. What a lovely rare color!  


  ......


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

He was a honest guy someone tried to buy it out from under me. His word was good though. Crazy this thing was listed for a week.


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> He was a honest guy someone tried to buy it out from under me. His word was good though. Crazy this thing was listed for a week.



He might've been referring to me,but I told him to just let me know if it fell through,going by the flake factor on CL.Aaron is a man of his word.glad someone here scored it and saved me some money.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2017)

My parents live there.  I could of helped if I knew about it.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

I’m just glad a member here picked it up, I knew the color was pretty special. Shouldn’t this have had chrome S2 wheels though?


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> I’m just glad a member here picked it up, I knew the color was pretty special. Shouldn’t this have had chrome S2 wheels though?



All of my non deluxe hornets I've had, had painted s2.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Wow, looking here. Looks very close to yours.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-schwinn.20907/


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Wow, looking here. Looks very close to yours.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-schwinn.20907/




Wow! What are the chances that Schwinn painted two 53 Hornets that color? :eek:


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Wow, looking here. Looks very close to yours.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-schwinn.20907/



Wow that is killer !!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 19, 2017)

3rd one I've seen.that's why I was trying to get it.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 19, 2017)

Bob U had a girls bike he just sold not to long ago. . That was the same paint as well.


island schwinn said:


> 3rd one I've seen.that's why I was trying to get it.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 20, 2017)

This one turned up on eBay a couple of years ago.... missing the rack ...
clean up and minor touch up resulted in a mighty nice example...
Local buddy in Hermosa Beach now enjoys the ride........
Jim Bailey restored natural aged Phantom saddle added for comfort...
should have Coroseal Mesinger
But Schwinn dealer would have given you what ever you paid extra for...

Killer color


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 20, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> This one turned up on eBay a couple of years ago.... missing the rack ...
> clean up and minor touch up resulted in a mighty nice example...
> Local buddy in Hermosa Beach now enjoys the ride........
> Jim Bailey restored natural aged Phantom saddle added for comfort...
> ...



That is beautiful!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 20, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Sold!!



congratulations on the purchase of a rare color combo straight bar. those colors together remind me of a crocus yellow/onyx black  '56 chevy that used to be in our neighborhood. great buy!


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 21, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> This one turned up on eBay a couple of years ago.... missing the rack ...
> clean up and minor touch up resulted in a mighty nice example...
> Local buddy in Hermosa Beach now enjoys the ride........
> Jim Bailey restored natural aged Phantom saddle added for comfort...
> ...



Wow


----------



## removed (Dec 2, 2017)

straight bar??


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 2, 2017)

CRIPPLE said:


> straight bar??



Yes. Also known as a hornet


----------



## removed (Dec 2, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Yes. Also known as a hornet



SO THE GREEN BIKE ABOVE IS A STRAIGHT BAR?


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 2, 2017)

The green bike that was posted from this listing yes. The one that bob posted is a Canti frame.


----------



## removed (Dec 2, 2017)

INDEED I DID NOT SEARCH BACK FAR ENOUGH... MY APOLOGIES FOR WONDERING WHAT I WAS WITNESSING... IM AN OLD MAN LOL


----------



## David Larson (Dec 3, 2017)

Tim the Skid said:


> congratulations on the purchase of a rare color combo straight bar. those colors together remind me of a crocus yellow/onyx black  '56 chevy that used to be in our neighborhood. great buy!





Did someone say a Crocus Yellow & Onyx black '56 Chevy

P.S. - I've got this one for sale right now if anyone is interested (sorry, don't mean to hijack the thread - but I couldn't help tag along with this coincidence)

On the note of the original post - wow what a beautiful color combo! I would love to find a prewar Schwinn with that Chartreuse color.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 3, 2017)




----------

